# Best drugstore brand pressed powder



## NYShopgirl (May 3, 2006)

i'm looking for a good drugstore brand pressed powder just for touch ups and just to remove some shine to my t-zone area. I want something sheer.


----------



## emily (May 3, 2006)

My favorite is L'oreal True Match pressed powder. Blends so easily, nice texture, and I find it to be rather long lasting on my skin. I've written a review on this....

https://www.makeuptalk.com/reviews/showReviews.php?cate_id=1&amp;brand_id=37&amp;subcate_id=2 8&amp;pro_id=6139


----------



## Satin (May 3, 2006)

Loreal true match pressed powder...I find most of Loreal products to be like Lancome.


----------



## anne7 (May 3, 2006)

CG Trublend Pressed Powder, it's very soft and sheer and sets my mu for the day!


----------



## kaeisme (May 3, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 3, 2006)

NYC in translucent. No really, it's an amazing powder, completely sheer and keeps me matte all day, nice velvety finish. Oh, and it's $2.


----------



## mummy (May 4, 2006)

I also like the CG Tru Blend pressed powder.


----------



## monniej (May 4, 2006)

i really like physicians formula.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 4, 2006)

i also use cg tru blend.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 4, 2006)

I've been wanting to try the Loreal True Match powder. Is it worth buying?


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 4, 2006)

Oh those are nice too, but I think the packaging is clunky.


----------



## Jennifer (May 4, 2006)

how about sally hansen? i've heard good things about those powders, but the scent was horrible, i think. mine stunk.


----------



## Scarlette (May 5, 2006)

Amanda had some Physician's Formula mineral powder that was really good. I used it to blot my face and I looked really flawless.


----------



## BeautyQueen411 (May 5, 2006)

Rimmel's stay matte powder, all my friends love it, and supposedly it's really matte and sheer if you use a big powder brush.


----------



## Xexuxa (May 5, 2006)

I saw an adorable Cover Girl compact at savon the other day. i don't know what formulation it was, but I was tempted to get it cuz it was so freakin' cute! It had a daisy on the cover or something. Really nice


----------



## anne7 (May 5, 2006)

I think that is the LE TruBlend compact for summer, Amanda. Melissa posted about it awhile ago, they did look cute.


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 5, 2006)

thanks for all your posts ladies..i'm considering Lorea'l or CG.....since most of you liked it.


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 5, 2006)

cg here! haven't tried l'oreal though. i'm sure it's great too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (May 5, 2006)

I believe Clean &amp; Clear makes a translucent powder that's made just for eliminating shine... My sister recommended it to me years ago, but I never bought it. It looks white, and has a blue powder puff... I saw it in Wal-Mart, but haven't noticed it since... Everyone's given really good suggestions though!


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 5, 2006)

I'll have to try that one especially since it's so cheap!


----------



## Jinjer (May 5, 2006)

the shine control powder...i tote it around in my bag...it works ok but u have to keep reapplying....


----------



## Xexuxa (May 5, 2006)

Yup, that was it, I would have gotten it if Cover Girl wasn't known for breaking me out


----------



## ivette (Jun 4, 2006)

i would say maybe, l'oreal


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 4, 2006)

I use covergirl or l'oreal. Physician's Formula is good too.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 4, 2006)

I agree *tru Blend* is amazing. It has one flaw though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had three of them already,and each one ended up breaking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> too bad, cause otherwise it is perfect.

*Sally hansen* has great loose powders. Pressed one is so-so.

*Maybelinne* had nice pressed powders.

*Tru Match* made my skin feel very thght and dry.


----------



## junell (Jun 4, 2006)

I agree!


----------



## seiya_odango (Jun 13, 2006)

I use that too, it's a great finely milled powder for a drugstore brand. Best of all, it's cheap!


----------



## slique (Jun 14, 2006)

I wear JJ Pure Essential powder....it's good and long lasting.

But I recently bought Silky Girl (it used to be Wet 'n Wild but they've change the name) pressed powder. Well it's good but I prefer my JJ more. Heh.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

i tried for CG tru blend and it's very nice..


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 15, 2006)

glad it works for you!


----------



## FLdaydreamer (Jun 15, 2006)

I like Physician's Formula Mineral Wear. It's talc free, very sheer and doesn't cause any problems on my sensitive skin. Both Wal-Mart and Walgreens have it for around $10.

http://www.physiciansformula.com/detail_list.asp?itemid=3835


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

that looks very interesting too....thanks for the info.


----------



## chocobon (Jun 17, 2006)

I've always used TBS pressed powder,but I guess it doesn't count as drug store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maude (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info on this powder, FLdaydreamer. That's really interesting.


----------

